

Ask HN: Looking for an internship this summer at a Boston-area tech startup - fuzzmeister

I'm a college freshman looking for an internship this summer at a small Boston-area tech startup. I have extensive experience in PHP/MySQL/XHTML/CSS/JavaScript, but a purely technical job is not the sum total of what I'm looking for. I want to find a startup small enough that I can participate in the day-to-day process of generating ideas and plotting a way forward for the company. I'm constantly working on projects of my own, and there's nothing I enjoy more than brainstorming a new product on a whiteboard and then hacking it out all night. Here are some of my past projects:<p>http://www.eduset.com/<p>http://www.songite.com/<p>http://www.spinjay.com/<p>I also created and subsequently sold Songerize.com (now defunct), which was covered on Lifehacker, Mashable, and CNet.<p>My past work experience includes work at three Boston-area tech startups during high school, ranging in size from 3 people to 40+. Here's my LinkedIn profile:<p>http://www.linkedin.com/in/wjohnson191<p>If you think that your startup might be a good match for me, or if you know of a startup that I should get in touch with, let me know, either in the comments or at wjohnson [at] eduset.com.
======
bgnm2000
You should definitely contact Techstars boston and apply to be a hackstar, I
did it last year, and I'm doing it this year. Its a lot of fun, and great
networking.

~~~
fuzzmeister
Applying for that now, thanks for the idea. Looks fantastic.

